# How many of you attend church?



## options (Nov 12, 2004)

I have been affiliated with many Christian denominations throughout my life, from being baptized as a Catholic as a baby to joining an AME chuch in my mid-teens to stopping church altogether and various points in between all of that when I studied the Bahai faith, Nation of Islam and more.

Recently, I have started feeling like I want to go to church again. I consider myself a non-denominational, historically accurate (no white Jesus or Moses, thank you) Christian.

How did you find your church? Why is it important to you to attend church? How frequently do you go?


----------



## pressncurl (Nov 12, 2004)

It's not accepting votes yet.


----------



## Ayeshia (Nov 12, 2004)

my grandmother totally turned me off form going to church at a young age /images/graemlins/ohwell.gif If I do go, I cant stay anymore than an hour. 1.5 hours is stretching it.


----------



## options (Nov 12, 2004)

Dammit ... what happened to my poll!?

Anyway, I don't think I could be the type to go to Sunday school then service then the potluck afterwards, plus Bible study on Wednesday, choir rehearsal on Friday and the fish fry on Saturday. But I would like to find a group of like-minded individuals from whom I could learn, grow and share information.


----------



## MizAvalon (Nov 12, 2004)

I was raised pretty strict Catholic. As soon as I was able to choose for myself, I stopped going to church. I have been in a church probably 4 or 5 times in the past 10-12 years. Mostly for funerals.


----------



## sillygurl18 (Nov 12, 2004)

I go to Wednesday Night Bible class and Sunday school and morning worship


----------



## Tami (Nov 12, 2004)

I attended church all the time when I was younger, but I as I became older I was put off by the "Christian" people I was around that were extreme hypocrites. I attend church very rarely now, plus I work on Sundays.


----------



## webby (Nov 12, 2004)

I used to go every Sunday, but haven't found a new church home. I really miss going to church, but I have to admit that I don't like the all day services. I like going, getting the Word and getting on with my day.


----------



## KAddy (Nov 12, 2004)

Options, 

What do you mean by the last question? I just need clarification so when I do the poll I answer correctly


----------



## InsertCleverNameHere (Nov 12, 2004)

I don't really go to church. My ma and my bf think I'm a heathen for not going but I don't believe church can save anybody. I am not against going to church but it is really hard find a church I am comfortable at and actually look forward to going to.


----------



## options (Nov 12, 2004)

By the last question, I mean, "Do people who go to church automatically seem to exhibit a stronger sense of their spiritual beliefs?"


----------



## Neen (Nov 12, 2004)

I go but I never want to. I haven't found one that meets my needs. Every church I go to, they usually say something that really turns me off. I don't like the belittling of other religions or too much political involvement (the church I attend now had Sean Hannity and Oliver North visit one evening /images/graemlins/barf.gif ). I call myself a Christian but I'm not so sure anymore. I love everyone no matter if they love Jesus, Allah, or Abraham so.../images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## GodsPromises (Nov 12, 2004)

I use to feel like you, that I can't go to church so much, but now I feel empty when I miss a Sunday and I am doing my best to go to Wednesday night bible study plus I belong to a few auxillaries.  

You have to find a church that you are comforable with, not one that will just tell you want you want to hear, but a strong bible teaching church that your inner soul will respond to.  I also was never one to go to second service but now that I married a Revarend and he travels with other ministers I find myself going to many second services.


----------



## Poobity (Nov 12, 2004)

I started going back to church in April.  I attend a non-denominational Christian church.  My neighbors invited me to go to one of the services.  I really enjoy the atmosphere and the people who go there are amiable and genuine.  I go to Sunday services and Ohana group (bible study) on Wednesday nights.  They also have several classes and seminars throughout the year.  If they interest me, I go to them too.  I also volunteer whenever I have time.


----------



## whosthatgurl (Nov 12, 2004)

i go to church just about if not every sunda. i hate missing church. i've been brought up on chuch and my family is a very spiritial one. my uncle doesn't go to church all taht often, btu i don't think church itself make your faith stronger at all. okay i don't even know what i answered lol, but when i cmoe back i'll reread the questions.


----------



## miss_brown (Nov 12, 2004)

Yep, generally every Sunday, and I feel a void when I can't be there.  Usually one other day a week too for choir rehearsal and/or Bible study.  Finding my church family in this area has really made me feel more complete, stable, and encouraged to continue developing my relationship with Christ.  /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## miss_brown (Nov 12, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*options said:*
By the last question, I mean, "Do people who go to church automatically seem to exhibit a stronger sense of their spiritual beliefs?" 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not necessarily.  Religiously going to church doesn't mean that you have a personal relationship with God, but it does make it easier to develop one IMO /images/graemlins/smile.gif  There are many devilish people that go every Sunday, and many truly spiritual that may only go on holidays.  I guess it just depends on the person.


----------



## loverofnaps71 (Nov 12, 2004)

I attend church regularly and teach Sunday bible school...


----------



## loverofnaps71 (Nov 12, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*miss_brown said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*options said:*
By the last question, I mean, "Do people who go to church automatically seem to exhibit a stronger sense of their spiritual beliefs?" 

[/ QUOTE ]

There are many devilish people that go every Sunday, and many truly spiritual that may only go on holidays.

[/ QUOTE ]

Amen to that, sister! I've met plenty of devils in church. In contrast, some of the most loving people I've come across don't go to church, and in fact, are not very religious at all...


----------



## sassygirl125 (Nov 12, 2004)

I like reading the Bible and Christian living books.  I watch a lot of religious programming. But I don't like going to church. /images/graemlins/frown.gif  The majority of the people I meet/see at church aren't very nice people. /images/graemlins/ohwell.gif  And most church folk's concept of a woman's "place" offends me.  It's discouraging so I don't go often.  Maybe twice a month.  I usually attend Baptist church, but I'm not a Baptist.  Baptists have the best music and the most "lively" services.  /images/graemlins/cool.gif

/images/graemlins/band2.gif _"Dooooooo not pass meeeeee by..."_


----------



## sassygirl125 (Nov 12, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*miss_brown said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*options said:*
By the last question, I mean, "Do people who go to church automatically seem to exhibit a stronger sense of their spiritual beliefs?" 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not necessarily.  Religiously going to church doesn't mean that you have a personal relationship with God, but it does make it easier to develop one IMO /images/graemlins/smile.gif  There are many devilish people that go every Sunday, and many truly spiritual that may only go on holidays.  I guess it just depends on the person. 

[/ QUOTE ]

/images/graemlins/up.gif


----------



## JuJuBoo (Nov 12, 2004)

I go to church once a week and bible study every week. When I was younger, didn't like going to church at all. But NOW? I *LOOOVVVEEE* going to church and look forward to it EVERY Sunday. If any of yall are in Nashville, HOLLA! My church is the bomb.


----------



## jainygirl (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm not for certain but i think the last time i was inside of a church was in 1998, but i'm not completely sure.  Anyway, no i dont attend.


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 12, 2004)

Are you a Christian?
Yes   

What is your denomination?
I attend a Non-denominational church.  I grew up in a Baptist church.

How frequently do you attend?
Weekly

Does attending chuch reflect a stronger belief? [y]?
Yes &amp; No...God commands us to assemble yourselves in the house of the Lord but attending church doesn't mean I'm any better than anyone that doesnt.  It's all about your relationship with God.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 12, 2004)

Im so on the level of JuJuBoo.

I was raised GOGIC. When I was little it felt like church would never end.

At 20, my home church is pentecostal, however I don't consider myself a pentecostal or any denomination, because I did not read about that in the bible. Im a Christian with no additives.

As Poohbear said that God commands us to assemble ourselves in the house of the Lord and for us to edify the church (we are the church. Its hard to follow these commandments if you don't fellowship. God also said obedience is better than sacrifice, if one isn't obedient to God (doesn't follow his commands. I don't believe that shows a strong belief in God.

But it was also said people who attend church every sunday, can be so evil, but usually these people aren't obedient to God in other ways and they don't study their word either.

I attend church weekly, bible study on mondays, teach bible study on thursday(or some thursdays I just organize a get togethe of christians on campus to study and chat), and I sing in an acapella gospel group. ALL GLORY TO THE LORD.

Find churches that connect with you, thats why there are so many, God knows we aren't a like you need to find the church that fits your needs. (I've been living in LA for 3 years and I still haven't found a home church). But, I attend my friends church on the regular basis.

I don't look down on others who don't follow my groove because we are all different. In my church we have this saying called, "There Go I". If it hadn't been for the lord "There Go I", so don't ever look down on anyone.

-Faye


----------



## miracle (Nov 12, 2004)

I am a Christian, and do enjoy going to church.  Unfortunately, I do not get the chance to go as often as I'd like due to illness.


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 12, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*TrustMeLove said:*
As Poohbear said that God commands us to assemble ourselves in the house of the Lord and for us to edify the church (we are the church. Its hard to follow these commandments if you don't fellowship. God also said obedience is better than sacrifice, if one isn't obedient to God (doesn't follow his commands. I don't believe that shows a strong belief in God.

But it was also said people who attend church every sunday, can be so evil, but usually these people aren't obedient to God in other ways and they don't study their word either.



[/ QUOTE ]

This is so true.
When I attended the baptist church (which was before I went to college), I used to attend Bible study on Wednesday nights and attend some choir practices on Thursday, and some other days.  And I attended church every Sunday.  My dad was a deacon and minister and my mom sung in the choir and I ushered on youth sundays. The church was a pretty big church with a lot of members. We left that church because of the pastor who slept with several women in the church...not a good example. /images/graemlins/frown.gif

Now we have been attending this non-denominational church.  The church is about 3 years old and has about 100 members.  Its somewhat based on Southern Baptist theology though.  I teach sunday school there to 5-8 year olds which is a blessing. I used to feel the spirit there and Im a person that loves going to church.  Now our pastor decided he didnt want to pastor anymore and gave it over to my dad.  Now, only about 25-30 members attend the church and my dad is being a control freak.  Some sundays, there are no children to teach. How my dad is taking control and the overall reputations of churchs today is making me not like going to church anymore. /images/graemlins/frown.gif

I know that no church is perfect but What should I do guys? I used to pray and read the Bible daily and now I dont. I want to get back in touch with my Lord. /images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## GodsPromises (Nov 13, 2004)

Pooh,

You are old enough to be able to ask God for guidance and find a church home that 1) you are comformable in 2) that God wants you in.  It is not written anywhere that you have to go to the same church as your parents.  Girl just continue to listen for the voice of God.


----------



## Lorraine (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes, I attend church. I am Catholic but I am not confined to Roman Catholic churches. I go where I feel the message. I don't go as often as I would like, though but I know like everything else in my life it's a matter of effort. /images/graemlins/ohwell.gif


----------



## dreemssold (Nov 13, 2004)

*Are you a Christian?*
Yes 

*What is your denomination?*
Catholic.  As a child, I was Catholic and attended Catholic school, but once I got older and began to move around, I also attended Episcopalian and then, later Baptist churches, but as of late, I've been going back to Catholic church, and do not think I will stop again.  I am most comfortable there.

*How frequently do you attend?*
3-4 times a month

*Does attending chuch reflect a stronger belief?*
Not necessarily.  I think some people (like myself) need to attend church or they will become sidetracked.  Then, of course, there are just those who may not need it, but prefer it.  However, I think many people do not have a need for fellowship.  I don't think either group necessarily has a stronger belief...it just comes down to the individual.


----------



## options (Nov 13, 2004)

JuJu,

Which church in Nashville do you attend?


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 13, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Raquel said:*
Pooh,

You are old enough to be able to ask God for guidance and find a church home that 1) you are comformable in 2) that God wants you in.  It is not written anywhere that you have to go to the same church as your parents.  Girl just continue to listen for the voice of God. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks Raquel! /images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## cybra (Nov 14, 2004)

I am not going to lie, I LOVE ME SOME CHURCH!!!  I could honestly live the rest of my life in a good church service.  Sometimes I hate when the benediction comes because I don't want to leave.  I go every Sunday, even sometimes when I'm a little under the weather, I'm part of our Missionary group, I'm one of the developers of our Online Ministry (my hubby is the director), I'm in the choir, and I try to make it to our Wednesday Bible studies.  

 Despite the fact that I fast twice a week, listen to Christian radio whenever I'm in my car, I listen to religious music when at home, and pray and do devotional twice a day with my hubby (in the morning when we first get up and before bed), I pray through the day when I'm alone,  I truly love praising and worshipping the Lord when I'm at church.  I think I love how strong I feel the presence of Christ during many of the services...I can't wait to get to heaven so I can stay in church all day long!

I guess the bottom line is I JUST LOVE THE LORD WITH ALL MY HEART...I know the true church is in me, not the building.  But it does feel good to be in agreement with others in Christ during worship service.


----------



## whosthatgurl (Nov 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*cybra said:*
I am not going to lie, I LOVE ME SOME CHURCH!!!  I could honestly live the rest of my life in a good church service.  Sometimes I hate when the benediction comes because I don't want to leave.  I go every Sunday, even sometimes when I'm a little under the weather, I'm part of our Missionary group, I'm one of the developers of our Online Ministry (my hubby is the director), I'm in the choir, and I try to make it to our Wednesday Bible studies.  

 Despite the fact that I fast twice a week, listen to Christian radio whenever I'm in my car, I listen to religious music when at home, and pray and do devotional twice a day with my hubby (in the morning when we first get up and before bed), I pray through the day when I'm alone,  I truly love praising and worshipping the Lord when I'm at church.  I think I love how strong I feel the presence of Christ during many of the services...I can't wait to get to heaven so I can stay in church all day long!

I guess the bottom line is I JUST LOVE THE LORD WITH ALL MY HEART...I know the true church is in me, not the building.  But it does feel good to be in agreement with others in Christ during worship service. 

[/ QUOTE ]
once again i'll tell you lol, i admire your faith its sooo awesome! /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## JuJuBoo (Nov 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*cybra said:*
I am not going to lie, I LOVE ME SOME CHURCH!!!  I could honestly live the rest of my life in a good church service.  Sometimes I hate when the benediction comes because I don't want to leave.  I go every Sunday, even sometimes when I'm a little under the weather, I'm part of our Missionary group, I'm one of the developers of our Online Ministry (my hubby is the director), I'm in the choir, and I try to make it to our Wednesday Bible studies.  

 Despite the fact that I fast twice a week, listen to Christian radio whenever I'm in my car, I listen to religious music when at home, and pray and do devotional twice a day with my hubby (in the morning when we first get up and before bed), I pray through the day when I'm alone,  I truly love praising and worshipping the Lord when I'm at church.  I think I love how strong I feel the presence of Christ during many of the services...I can't wait to get to heaven so I can stay in church all day long!

I guess the bottom line is I JUST LOVE THE LORD WITH ALL MY HEART...I know the true church is in me, not the building.  But it does feel good to be in agreement with others in Christ during worship service. 

[/ QUOTE ]

*Amen girl!*


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Dec 4, 2004)

I have gone to church all my life.  I spent alot of years searchng through many different faith and christian techings.  I am home now and was babtised and chrismated into the Holy Orthodox Church of my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ June 16th 2001.  I would go more often if not for work and sometimes lack of a good operating car.  One day I will produce a bumber sticker that say's "There's no place else I'd rather be than at Divine Litergy" 

             Vintagecoilylocks


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 4, 2004)

Pooh,

You can attend a different church if you feel the lord is leading you in another direction. I know my pastor at my church is a woman and her husband doesn't attend our church and certain spouses or children of members attend different churchs, but its all love as long as they are in church.

Remember your purpose in life isn't to please man, but to please God. Remember Jesus didn't come to bring peace/unity he said he came to turn son against father, mother against daughter. Basically, hes saying its all about me and if following me turns son against father than so be it. Now if everytime you go to church your sad/mad/depressed aboutthe situation you aren't pleasing God now are you?

Pray for your father that he heeds to the word of God and that all spirits of division, arrogance, animosity, and pride are removed from the church so that the Lords message goes forth with power and conviction.

I know Im mad late with my post and therfore I hope that your situation has been worked out or that it will be worked out..remember to update.

-Faye


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 4, 2004)

Cybra,

When I read our post, I was like tell it sista tell it. Praise and Worship is my favorite part of service. And of course when people comem to the Lord at the end. That part encourages me to stay strong in the Lord. 

When people say that can't stand to fellowship and be in the presence of the Lord for more than 1-1 1/2 hours. Im like WOW are you serious? I don't know what people think its going to be like in heaven. AIN'T no tv (love me some trading spaces), essences (interesting stories), playstation 2(i don't play), secular books, your favorite DC cd, or ANTM(eventhough thats a funny show).

Only thing in heaven is THE FATHER, THE SON, AND THE HOLYSPIRIT. Jesus is what makes Heaven, Heaven. If we can't even make it a couple hours on earth with everything just being about GOD you know we aren't going to happy in heaven.

Side Note:
Thats why I think the sabbath is so important 24 hours totally dedicated to God, its like our time to practice here on earth what heaven is going to be. ALL ABOUT GOD.

Sadly, If your like me its hard to do 24hours of God. With all the distractions, your fav show, listening to the new Kelly Price(not saying its an evil cd, just secular) jam, talking about Beyonces messed up weaves, you have homwork due that monday, people tired of your talking about the Lord. 

Im going to start trying harder to do the 24 hours only thing I would have in their though is homework probably. Homework is always due.

God Bless You!

-Faye


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Ayeshia said:*
my grandmother totally turned me off form going to church at a young age /images/graemlins/ohwell.gif If I do go, I cant stay anymore than an hour. 1.5 hours is stretching it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Me too. 

I have a strong spiritual belief but organized religion is not what I enjoy. However, I love gospel music.


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 4, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*TrustMeLove said:*
Cybra,

When I read our post, I was like tell it sista tell it. Praise and Worship is my favorite part of service. And of course when people comem to the Lord at the end. That part encourages me to stay strong in the Lord. 

When people say that can't stand to fellowship and be in the presence of the Lord for more than 1-1 1/2 hours. Im like WOW are you serious? I don't know what people think its going to be like in heaven. AIN'T no tv (love me some trading spaces), essences (interesting stories), playstation 2(i don't play), secular books, your favorite DC cd, or ANTM(eventhough thats a funny show).

Only thing in heaven is THE FATHER, THE SON, AND THE HOLYSPIRIT. Jesus is what makes Heaven, Heaven. If we can't even make it a couple hours on earth with everything just being about GOD you know we aren't going to happy in heaven.

Side Note:
Thats why I think the sabbath is so important 24 hours totally dedicated to God, its like our time to practice here on earth what heaven is going to be. ALL ABOUT GOD.

Sadly, If your like me its hard to do 24hours of God. With all the distractions, your fav show, listening to the new Kelly Price(not saying its an evil cd, just secular) jam, talking about Beyonces messed up weaves, you have homwork due that monday, people tired of your talking about the Lord. 

Im going to start trying harder to do the 24 hours only thing I would have in their though is homework probably. Homework is always due.

God Bless You!

-Faye 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for your insight! /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## sunflower (Dec 4, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Neen said:*
I go but I never want to. I haven't found one that meets my needs. Every church I go to, they usually say something that really turns me off. I don't like the belittling of other religions or too much political involvement (the church I attend now had Sean Hannity and Oliver North visit one evening /images/graemlins/barf.gif ). I call myself a Christian but I'm not so sure anymore. I love everyone no matter if they love Jesus, Allah, or Abraham so.../images/graemlins/confused.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

This is exactly how I feel. Right now I don't attend church and I haven't in a very long time. When my preacher started spewing right wing talking points and cherry picking from the bible I said enough. 

I have taken courses in religious studies and it has opend my eyes to whole new world.  I don't consider myself a christian anymore. I do believe in a higher power and I've taken time out to study different religions. Right now I'm learning about the Buddist religion.

I am a big fan of Ethics and Philospophy. My favorite Philospher is Kant and I've decided to live my life by that motto. I'm still searching for a religion that fits me. I've learned so much about myself and others since I started my journey.  /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Angelicus (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey everybody /images/graemlins/wave.gif
I was raised to go to church every sunday. it was a baptist church and once a month, I was annointed with recycled fish fry grease that made me break out horribly. I wanted to be in the choir as a child but they told me the only way I could get on the choir stand was to get baptized [note that they didn't say anything about being born again, just jump in the water]. I was very fearful of water and I guess they knew that because they didn't submerge me too much. What I heard every week was, "They should do it again, she barely got wet." Each sunday i heard the same sermon about Jesus rising on the third day. 

It was my father's family's church. My mom didn't go, but she made sure that my brother and I went. I felt very distant to this family because my father disowned me (paternity blood tests hurt, oww /images/graemlins/frown.gif ) plus, he didn't even go there because he lived far away. he made his own "back to Africa" religion.

By age 9, I got tired of all that wailing and just stopped going. I did the church hopping thing and i just don't like it. Bible study is ok. I learn a lot there.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 5, 2004)

It seems as if alot of people have issues with going to church, because of a bad church experience. And this is totaly understandable.

I myself have had to walk out of certain churches midpoint in the Sermon, because the CHRISTIAN/BAPTIST/METHODIST pastors teachings/doctrine were contrary to the bible or he construded the bible to fit some man made idea. OH NO I DON'T PLAY THAT.

I have livedi n LA for 3 years and I still haven't found a church where I feel the Lord has called me to find membership at, but I still go to churches that I find or good, but just not for me (the Spirit will let you know where your suppose to be).

But, one thing I just ask of all don't stop trusting in GOD, because man is screwed up...man is fallible. Not every preacher has screwed up doctrine or shady underdoings.
In the bible it talks about God putting a gift in earthern vessels (which is basically a container for garbage and its all cracked). The gift is the gospel, the gifts of the holy spirit. 

Man will have flaws, but the gospel and gifts don't. If we first build our relationship with God the flaws of man wont shake our faith we will just use them for their gifts that God has put in them for the edification of the church.
(I am not excusing people who teach man made doctrine, construde the bibles teachings for their own personal gain, use the pulpit to talk about govermental issues because chuch ain't the time for that to me.)

I hope that you all who are looking for truth find it.

Stay strong for everyone else.
-Faye


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 5, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*TrustMeLove said:*
It seems as if alot of people have issues with going to church, because of a bad church experience. And this is totaly understandable.

I myself have had to walk out of certain churches midpoint in the Sermon, because the CHRISTIAN/BAPTIST/METHODIST pastors teachings/doctrine were contrary to the bible or he construded the bible to fit some man made idea. OH NO I DON'T PLAY THAT.

[/ QUOTE ]

I sometimes feel this way about my church.


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Dec 5, 2004)

I am Christian and I attend a non-denominational church. I am getting back in the necessary habit of worshipping/reverencing the Lord at my home and not allowing the church to do that for me, ya know.


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 5, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Bublnbrnsuga said:*
I am Christian and I attend a non-denominational church. I am getting back in the necessary habit of worshipping/reverencing the Lord at my home and not allowing the church to do that for me, ya know. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey Bublnbrnsuga, what has led you to worshipping God at home instead of church?  Is it because of the negative things that are associated with some churches nowadays?


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 5, 2004)

im doing that right now bubln..its fun..
well i think i know what your talking about.
I have the gospel music up loud singing, saying words of exhaultation, but while doing my homework.

I like this time too, because its just you and it feels so good to know its just you and God. The lady next to you not screaming, someone not running around the church.. just relaxed you and God. I don't have a problem with the above, but when im going through hardtimes..its hard for me to focus in church sometimes.

-Faye


----------



## gotshuz (Dec 5, 2004)

Are you a Christian?
Yes 	
What is your denomination?
I was raised both Catholic and Baptist.....
I now attend a Non-denominational  Church very unorthodoxed it's technically located in Orange County but  we meet in different parks and sites through southern California we minister to the needs of the community.	

How frequently do you attend?

Several days a week 	

Does attending church reflect a stronger belief?
No just because I congregate in a building does not make me a stronger or better Christian then the next person...


----------



## loverofnaps71 (Dec 6, 2004)

I have had some issues with organized religion in the past. But I have been blessed to have a church home that is multi-cultural, multi-racial, and all-inclusive! It's a modest church, not wealthy at all. I love the fact that we focus on helping those in need in the surrounding community and abroad. Right now, we're writing letters to the powers that be to draw attention to the genocide occurring in the Sudan.


----------



## recherche (Dec 6, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*LadyR said:*
I use to feel like you, that I can't go to church so much, but now I feel empty when I miss a Sunday and I am doing my best to go to Wednesday night bible study plus I belong to a few auxillaries.  

You have to find a church that you are comforable with, not one that will just tell you want you want to hear, but a strong bible teaching church that your inner soul will respond to.  I also was never one to go to second service but now that I married a Revarend and he travels with other ministers I find myself going to many second services. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I can relate to you. I'm blessed to find a church that I can identify with and feel the presence of God. When I was a child my parents used to force me to go to a Catholic church every Sunday even though they never went with me. Now I can't wait to go to my Christian church and praise God! I do feel like I'm missing something if I miss out.


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Dec 6, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Poohbear said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Bublnbrnsuga said:*
I am Christian and I attend a non-denominational church. I am getting back in the necessary habit of worshipping/reverencing the Lord at my home and not allowing the church to do that for me, ya know. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey Bublnbrnsuga, what has led you to worshipping God at home instead of church?  Is it because of the negative things that are associated with some churches nowadays? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh,no..my bad. I meant in addition to going to church, I am starting back worshipping God at homw. I don't want church to be the only time I worship him. Sorry for the misunderstanding. /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## DelightfulFlame (Feb 11, 2005)

I've gone to church off and on for many years. I grew up in the church, so this always bothered me. But now that I have found that most of what they teach isn't true to me...I don't go and don't worry about it. God is everywhere. He is not just in the church. And by the way that people act in there and teach against the bible, if he did have to be in a building it wouldn't be between church walls!


----------



## options (Feb 11, 2005)

I have a question: If we are called to fellowship and "have church" by sharing the Word and learning from others, how can we do this on a regular basis outside the confines of a building (church)? This is a question I have asked myself when I am confronted with this "obligation," and I haven't really found a great response to it, as my main means of fellowship occur primarily in my household between my husband and myself. I have some friends who attend church, but do so off and on; some do not attend at all. Some of my closest family members are Bahais (which is a religion with a which I have many issues, but that's another conversation).

So though religion and spirituality are very personal in nature, if we are called to fellowship through congregating and sharing the Word with others, how do we do so outside of church with some consistency and uniformity?


----------



## landakaye (Feb 11, 2005)

I do not go to church because of something I experienced as a teenager but I do want my babies to have this experience. I went every Sunday up until I was 16 years old.


----------



## DelightfulFlame (Feb 11, 2005)

options said:
			
		

> I have a question: If we are called to fellowship and "have church" by sharing the Word and learning from others, how can we do this on a regular basis outside the confines of a building (church)? This is a question I have asked myself when I am confronted with this "obligation," and I haven't really found a great response to it, as my main means of fellowship occur primarily in my household between my husband and myself. I have some friends who attend church, but do so off and on; some do not attend at all. Some of my closest family members are Bahais (which is a religion with a which I have many issues, but that's another conversation).
> 
> So though religion and spirituality are very personal in nature, if we are called to fellowship through congregating and sharing the Word with others, how do we do so outside of church with some consistency and uniformity?



Don't get me wrong, I think church was a very necessary part of my development at one time. Now, God has lead me beyond that. There is hardly a day that goes by where I don't "fellowship" or discuss the Word with others. I learn more so by doing this than by being "fed" one man's interpretation in church. God may lead me back to church, and if He does then I will go. But right now I don't miss it, and I am enjoying life and learning more than I ever have in church. 

As far as consistency and uniformity...I live in the spirit, so I do not need either. I do not live under the law, but I live under grace. I don't believe that you can put God or true worship in a formula or an equation.


----------



## bronxchick (Feb 11, 2005)

I haven't found a "church home" of my own since I was a teenager. I do have a question, though. I watch and enjoy a couple of shows on Sunday, but since tithing is a necessity, how do I accomplish this?


----------



## melodee (Feb 11, 2005)

I do!I serve in the music ministry.


----------



## Falon (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm not much of a church goer. I haven't attended in years and I'm at a point in my life where I will get on my knees and pray in my house but I just don't like going to church. Some of the people I meet in church are the reason I don't go. For some reason it seems like there is more junk going on in church than out of it. 


Also, I tend to meet crazy people who want to come to your house and Bible study 3 nights out of the week as soon as they meet you or they start calling you and asking why you didn't go to church one weekend and making you feel guilty.


----------



## TigerLily (Feb 11, 2005)

I attend church.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Feb 11, 2005)

*I attend church every now & then.
Church aint what it use to be thats for sure.*


----------



## 14got (Feb 11, 2005)

Yes

I go to a non-denominational Christian church

I go every sunday, and thursday night Bible study sometimes ( I work for the church soo...)


----------



## DelightfulFlame (Feb 12, 2005)

bronxchick said:
			
		

> I haven't found a "church home" of my own since I was a teenager. I do have a question, though. I watch and enjoy a couple of shows on Sunday, but since tithing is a necessity, how do I accomplish this?



It is my belief that tithing isn't necessary. It is under the law, but Jesus fulfilled the law.  The new testament says that freely ye receive, freely ye should give...and believing that you will be cursed if you don't give 10% is not free giving.  

So I believe that you should find an organization (church, charity, or anywhere that God reveals to you) and give what the Spirit tells you. That could be 1%...it could be 100%. Whatever it is, it is between you and God. You can send it in the mail or donate on line.


----------



## BabyCurls (Feb 13, 2005)

I'd belong to a Non-Denominational church since 1994, and stopped going because my family has been moving from house to house. I really loved all my Christian friends that I missed so dearly. There's nothing wrong with me not being at church. The hardest part is trying to be committed to attend on Sunday or whenever Bible Study takes place.

Right across the street from me is a house that's also a church. The lady is a Pastor and has saw me walking the other day. I told her that I would like to visit her church, she is also my neighbor. So I'm going to check it out, and if I like what I see, then I will be there. I'm so lucky that I don't have to travel on a city bus to get to church. Halleuah!!!!


----------



## pebbles (Feb 13, 2005)

I edited the poll question, Options. Let me know if you actually wanted the question worded differently.


----------



## bronxchick (Feb 14, 2005)

DelightfulFlame said:
			
		

> It is my belief that tithing isn't necessary. It is under the law, but Jesus fulfilled the law. The new testament says that freely ye receive, freely ye should give...and believing that you will be cursed if you don't give 10% is not free giving.
> 
> So I believe that you should find an organization (church, charity, or anywhere that God reveals to you) and give what the Spirit tells you. That could be 1%...it could be 100%. Whatever it is, it is between you and God. You can send it in the mail or donate on line.


 
I will do just that. Thanks


----------



## TrustMeLove (Feb 16, 2005)

I grew up in a COGIC Pentecostal church.

Im still a member, but I attend a different type of church now in LA, just because I haven't found another church to become of member of just yet. But, I don't consider myself any denomination.

I attend church to fellowship with other people and to obey Gods commandment for us to edifiy each other with the gifts of the spirit.

And I just love PRAISE AND WORSHIP TIME. YAY.

Eventhough, I do this everyday by myself.

-TrustTheWord


----------



## Sweet C (Feb 16, 2005)

Do Attend Church Regularly?

Yes, I go to Monday Bible Study on campus, Sunday morning service, and occasionally Sunday night service (when they have it) or Prayer and Midweek Service on Thursday night.

I was raised in a Holiness church, and have been a member of a Missionary Baptist Chruch and now I am a member of a COGIC church. I guess u could say I'm sort of Penecostal or non-denominational. For me, I love to be in church. Love praise and worship, love the fellowship with the saints, and studying the Word. For me, worship is a lifestyle, so if I did miss church, yea I do wish I could have went, but at the same time, everything I do at church, I do in my home as well, so the only difference is it being an time for the body of Christ to gather together as a local body, and hear the corporate Word that God has for us. 

Do people who go to church automatically seem to exhibit a stronger sense of their spiritual beliefs? I guess that kind of depend on what your spiritual beliefs are? If u are a Christian, going to church doesn't AUTOMATICALLY make u more or less stronger in the faith, and like others have said there are plenty of people who go to church and have basically no idea of what their spiritual beliefs outside of what the pastor preaches. But at the same time, there are plenty of people who do have stronger sense of spiritual beliefs b/c they go to church AND do things everyday to bring them closer to God (i.e. read, pray, worship, study the Word). You can not go to church and still do these things and have a strong faith in God, but the purpose for the church as a local body is to not only fellowship, but to allow our gifts to be utilized together, so that we can all grow stronger in the Lord, and to gather our corporate assignment as a local body of believers.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Feb 16, 2005)

Sweet C,

I totally agree with you. In addition, I do believe in the extreme importance of fellowship with other Christians.

Your routine sounds so much like mine, I guess its because we are college students. What school do you attend?

This is so weird..why do we have the same bible verse in our siggy. Wow..and why is your post so like my post..crazy..girl...its like..I don't know ..but its like WOW...crazy

-TrustTheWord


----------



## Sweet C (Feb 16, 2005)

LOL...that is interesting


----------



## cybra (Mar 8, 2005)

I love to go to church...I truly mean that.  If I could live in a 24 hour service my life would be so very happy...that's one reason I know I will love heaven  

I attend church(Baptist although I was COGIC from 12 until I got married) 4 days during the week.  Tuesdays, I either have Missionary meetings (like bible study for missionaries) or Online Ministry meetings (My husband is the director and I am the administrator and I create the discussion forums and the church email accounts).  Every Wednesday is bible study, Thursday I have choir rehearsal, and Sundays I attend Sunday School and 11:00 services.  So, I'm there quite a bit.  I will even attend on Saturdays, to assist, when we have functions for our youth.  I help with VBS in the summers too.  I truly do love being at church and interacting with others in the church.  I have a wonderful church home. 

I truly am a "Jesus Freak" though.  I wouldn't want to live my life if it didn't have Christ in it...I've been with him over half of my life and it just doesn't feel right when he's not part of it.


----------



## Sweet C (Mar 9, 2005)

TrustMeLove said:
			
		

> Sweet C,
> 
> I totally agree with you. In addition, I do believe in the extreme importance of fellowship with other Christians.
> 
> ...


 
Girl, I completely ignored this question until I rechecked this board.  I go to NC State.  This year they decided to have campus bs later (at 8:30), to give people who are in other activities a chance to come, so it has become quite popular with students (not just those on our campus).


----------



## Sweet C (Mar 9, 2005)

One thing I do like about fellowship in the church is the older saints in the body.  Those who have been through more and know more are always encouraging, forever covering you, AND at my church will call you out if you out of order (but of course it is always in love).


----------



## Browndilocks (Mar 9, 2005)

I am a Christian and I will not lie...

I am pretty close to despising the churches here in Los Angeles.  Consequently, I do not have a church home and do not attend church regularly.  I feel really bad about it because I know no church is perfect.  But I can't take all of the Hollywood theatrics of the bigger churches and the "questionable" feelings I get from the smaller ones.  I have attended so many different churches and services out here.  I was discouraged but I finally just let it go and stopped visiting them.  I haven't been to church since January. What's a trip is that I do not feel bad about it any more.


----------



## Sweet C (Mar 9, 2005)

Browndilocks said:
			
		

> I am a Christian and I will not lie...
> 
> I am pretty close to despising the churches here in Los Angeles. Consequently, I do not have a church home and do not attend church regularly. I feel really bad about it because I know no church is perfect. But I can't take all of the Hollywood theatrics of the bigger churches and the "questionable" feelings I get from the smaller ones. I have attended so many different churches and services out here. I was discouraged but I finally just let it go and stopped visiting them. I haven't been to church since January. What's a trip is that I do not feel bad about it any more.


 
I don't think u should feel bad about it , but just constantly pray to God and ask him to lead you to the church that he would have u to be it.  Remember, where God is calling you to be, is not all the time where you necessarily want to go at first.  I remember when first moved, I got very discouraged, b/c I visited some churches, but didn't believe that is where I was called to be.  Well, I ended up visiting this one church, which was just my old church, and I was ready to sign up, but the Lord said No, so I didn't join.  Well I started going to bible study at a church for about 3 weeks, and then I finally went to Sun service.  The Lord lead me to join this church and I have been happy ever since.  So I encourage you not to give up, b/c God has a place in mind for you.


----------



## Browndilocks (Mar 10, 2005)

awww - thank you!

I really would like to be a part of a church where I can involve myself in more than just Sunday services.  The one place I really like is all the way in Pasadena...pretty far from me.  We'll see.  Who knows?


----------



## marla (Mar 12, 2005)

I sing in the chour, so I attend choir practice every week, I also attend a women's Bible study weekly , I attend Sunday school regularly, and I attend worship service weekly! Whew! I love it!!


----------



## northernbelle (Mar 12, 2005)

At the moment, I am experiencing some conflict with organized religion.  I am, however, a member of a church, believe in Christ, attend church with my parents whenever I visit them ( I am actually a member of their church, in Connecticut - I re-joined when I parted ways with my former church here in NY state), and strive to maintain a good relationship with our Lord and Savior.  

Having said the aforementioned, and with all due deference, I believe that organized religion is not all that it is cracked up to be. Church-going folks, including priests and pastors, are human, and as humans, they are fallible.  I sometimes think that there are more screwed-up folks in church than those who are not in church, just by virtue of the situations I and others I know have experienced.

northernbelle


----------



## GoingBack (Mar 13, 2005)

northernbelle said:
			
		

> At the moment, I am experiencing some conflict with organized religion. I am, however, a member of a church, believe in Christ, attend church with my parents whenever I visit them ( I am actually a member of their church, in Connecticut - I re-joined when I parted ways with my former church here in NY state), and strive to maintain a good relationship with our Lord and Savior.
> 
> Having said the aforementioned, and with all due deference, I believe that organized religion is not all that it is cracked up to be. Church-going folks, including priests and pastors, are human, and as humans, they are fallible. I sometimes think that there are more screwed-up folks in church than those who are not in church, just by virtue of the situations I and others I know have experienced.
> 
> northernbelle


 
NB, while that may be true, please remember that you are not going to church for the people there, but instead to worship God and His greatness. What those people are doing outside of the church really should have no bearing on whether or not you attend service. Yes, everyone has fallen short of the glory of God...please don't be so quick to let that keep you from God's holy place. I wish you well.


----------



## northernbelle (Mar 13, 2005)

kitty18 said:
			
		

> NB, while that may be true, please remember that you are not going to church for the people there, but instead to worship God and His greatness. What those people are doing outside of the church really should have no bearing on whether or not you attend service. Yes, everyone has fallen short of the glory of God...please don't be so quick to let that keep you from God's holy place. I wish you well.




So very true, kitty18.  In fact, my mother tells me the very same regularly, and you should hear the things she could tell you re: HER church! LOL!

northernbelle


----------



## Jewell (Mar 16, 2005)

I generally go to my church's 8am service on Sundays that I have to be at work at 10:45, but I go to 11:15 on Sundays I'm off.  Sometimes I go to Monday night prayer, but I love Wednesday night Bible study.  My church is very lively, and each service is never the same ol, same ol.  I go because I owe it to God (being here today), and I am truly blessed.  My pastor is also no-holds-barred, and does not sugar coat anything...I know I'm in for a treat everytime I go to church.


----------



## Cxshortie (Mar 20, 2005)

I go from time to time, like if my moms church is having a special occasion or event, I will go, however I don't go on my own because I was forced to go by my mom from a very early age.  I still have faith and religious beliefs, however from a very early age, the church people turned me off, from telling us to give more money to the church and see the pastor driving his huge cadillac and him and his wife having matching furs to women fighting over roles at easter play practice to them making DEATH like number one.  

I remember one of the deacons telling us every Sunday about how temporary our lives our and that it will come to an end and I feel as though ever since then, I have lived with that mindset with DEATH at the front of my mind, therefore so  many things in life that people get excited over, dont even phase me, because I remember the sunday school mindset of everything will come to an end.  It's sad because it makes me overthink dying.


----------



## PretteePlease (Mar 20, 2005)

i attend but havent joined i'm working on that


----------



## Zeal (May 4, 2006)

When you say attend, do you mean service, fellowship?


----------



## NtheNameofJesus! (May 4, 2006)

i attend church, and i LOVE my church by the way!  New Destiny Ministries....hit me up if you'd like for info on my wonderful church!  

i read a couple of the posts, and it sounds like a LOT of people don't go cuz they thought folks were hypocrites, etc.  well, truth be told (and maybe you've never heard this): CHURCH PEOPLE ARE HUMAN! of course, that doesn't mean that we excuse sin, cuz we don't. and that doesn't mean that we SHOULD act any ol' way just cuz we're human, but it DOES mean that we have flaws, make mistakes, are still being perfected like everyone else!  yes, we ought to do a better job at being a witness for the world, but the reality is, we won't be complete until Jesus returns! (phil 1:6).  so........get over it!  lol....but really, u're always going to find problems in churches, everywhere you go.  u can beat your bottom dollar on that one!  however, the Bible says, "Not forsaking the assembling of ourselves together, as the manner of some is; but exhorting one another: and so much the more, as ye see the day approaching" (Heb. 10:25).  are you sensing the signs of the times.....the wars, the rumors of wars, the weather (my God), the natural disasters.....then don't forsake assembling yourself together with other believers (which most of us attribute to church) because u need the strength, the prayers, and the encouragement of other believers, ALONG with the Word of God being preached to you through God's man-servant.  ..... i had to get over the fact too that churches are full of human folks who are going to make mistakes....YOU make mistakes don't you???????


----------



## crlsweetie912 (May 4, 2006)

I go to church very regularly.  We have church on Sunday and I attend both services, prayer service on tuesday, and bible study on Friday nights.  I have never been more happy, focused and know what life is really about.  I love my pastor and his wife and they are awesome people.  There are a lot of messed up people in every church.  So if you are looking for the "perfect" church, you won't find it.  I have been there for 2 years and I have had my ups and downs with people, but I put my faith in God, not people!


----------



## melodee (May 4, 2006)

No one is a heathen for not attending church.

I, however, do attend and actively serve in my church.  It is a Baptist church, but I don't consider myself a Baptist...just a Follower of Jesus.

The most important step is that one accepts that Jesus is Savior and Lord.  This supercedes any work such as regular attendance, being kind/good...

That being said, being in constant fellowship and corporate praise is biblical and strenghtens the believer.  Lots of people are turned off to church, often due to "church" people.

Keep in mind when looking that no church is perfect, and that Christians...or I should say Followers of Jesus (cause lots of folks who label themselves as Chrsitians have not accepted Jesus as their one true savior)...are saved by THE GIFT OF GRACE and do sin.  But try to scope out a few churches to see which one you feel is comfortable for YOU.
Please make sure it is a church grounded in the word/bible.  
Some churches are very progressive/contemporary and some are more traditional.  Find one that floats your boat, just make sure Jesus is on that boat!

Happy hunting, and I'll be in prayer for you girl.


----------



## MindTwister (May 4, 2006)

I've read about several people going to Non denominational churches and I was looking into trying that just to see how it is. Does any Los Angeles/So Cal lady know of any non-denominational church she can recommand please?

Right now I'm attending my friend's church which is pentecostal and I kinda like it especially because there is a lot of focus on the youth. It's a pretty small church too and the bishop is Nigerian. I do not always agree with what he says but overall I enjoy myself there, the unhibited praise and worship; heck the bishop's son got into rapping last sunday (all about the LORD of course) when we were invited to another church in Carson and I tell you people had their hands up and all, bobbing their heads  I thought they were going to be shocked but no. Anyways all this to say that I love the fact it's really about come as you are but I'm really curious about non-denominational churches


----------



## planodiva (May 4, 2006)

I love my church.  And attending this church has really taught me that prayer changes EVERYTHING.    I attend a non-denominational church here in Texas.  I attend with regularity but don't hold myself to the every Wed/Sun thing each week.  

I like to fellowship with the women who are so strong and are a positive influence in my life.  I am constantly praying for the women and young girls in my church because I know we all need prayer.  I also like that I can call on my pastor or his wife whenever and for whatever.  It is nice to be loved as such.


----------



## Zeal (May 4, 2006)

I was not able to complete my post today as the network had a blink. 

Yes, I attend Church (fellowship) because God is just so good to me.  I love the Lord so much, I feel weird if I am not in the house on Sunday.  I attend service on Sunday, Sunday school and Bible Study and prayer on Wednesday.

One thing I don't understand is why people blame others for them not attending.  I  really don't understand.  I love my church family.  A church family is like a regular family.  People get on your nerves, irritate you.  You make up and go on. Agope love.

The quote, unquote church is a place of healing.  It is a place for the sick.  It is a hospital.  You can't expect everyone to be perfect.  Everyone is not cured yet.  It is a growing process. Absolutely no one has "arrived".

If we keep our eyes on Christ we will not have time to focus on other's faults.  Now if you need to do a pew check.  Go for it.  People always are quick to point out Matt 7:1.  

I don't judge people, I question their actions.  If there is someone in the body that you have issue with because of their fruit and you are tight like that.  You have the right to speak or you will be held accountable.  Just don't let someone else's actions keep you from church.  The word says 'Don't forsake the assebly"  

I could go on but I am not.  I am tired and I am going to bed.


----------



## fanofau1977 (May 8, 2006)

Went every Sunday as a youngster, but had no choice. Now I haven't attended in nearly 3 years. For one thing I can't find a church that doesn't require me to pack a lunch and a few snacks.


----------



## angelk316 (May 9, 2006)

I was born and raised a seventh day adventis. My mother made me attend services every sabbath.  Even when we were on vacation my mother always found a church for use to go to.There was never an excuse not to attend church.
I was highly active in the church growing up. 
Now that I moved out my parents house I dont attend church anymore. 
My spirit was always confused when I was in the church. Now that I am out the church I don't base my relationship with God by what others say or what others think . 
I learn about God through life experiences and by just talking to him. I keep the "word"(which iI believe is  Jesus and not the bible) in my heart. 
I fellowship with my family and friends outside of church.


----------



## mzcaramelicious07 (May 9, 2006)

fanofau1977 said:
			
		

> Went every Sunday as a youngster, but had no choice. Now I haven't attended in nearly 3 years. *For one thing I can't find a church that doesn't require me to pack a lunch and a few snacks.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> lol....u r a trip for that one!
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (May 9, 2006)

Browndilocks said:
			
		

> I am a Christian and I will not lie...
> 
> I am pretty close to despising the churches here in Los Angeles. Consequently, I do not have a church home and do not attend church regularly. I feel really bad about it because I know no church is perfect. But I can't take all of the Hollywood theatrics of the bigger churches and the "questionable" feelings I get from the smaller ones. I have attended so many different churches and services out here. I was discouraged but I finally just let it go and stopped visiting them. I haven't been to church since January. What's a trip is that I do not feel bad about it any more.


 
You are so precious in the heart of God, dear one.   

I used to think that church was perfect ... "Heaven".   But it's not nor will it ever be.  We're in this earth as earthen vessels.   

I've been saved and loving and serving God for 24 years.  I've seen much -- heard much --- been through much.   Yet, notihing has separated me from the love of God.   Nor will it separte you.   

God 'orders' our steps; The Holy Spirit 'orders' our hearts.  There's a Worship song that I love to sing.  I whisper it to myself when I'm challenged.   The words are:

"Jesus, Jesus...Lord to me.  Master, Savior, Prince of Peace.  
 Ruler of my heart today, Jesus...Lord to me."  

Angels, God rules.  God rules and no one can stop that or stop Him.  

We all know that there is a devil who is real and wants nothing more than to separte our hearts from knowing and loving the one true God that there is and always will be.   

No one can make another go to Church.  However, we can surely love them to prove wrong the reasons why they been turned away from the House of God.   We will just love them back in and melt their hearts with more love than they've ever known. 

The devil is a liar and he shall not have the hearts of those whom God has chosen and died for.   That covers everyone.  

Blessings angels...

_"Shimmie..."  _


----------



## Southernbella. (May 9, 2006)

I haven't been in quite awhile. I no longer believe you HAVE to go to a church building to be close to God. Well, maybe some Christians do, but not all. Like some others have said, I actually feel mroe secure in my faith and closer to God NOW than when I was an active member. I have learned a lot in my own Bible studies, and my husband and I fellowship together regularly. 

If you are struggling to decide what to do, ask God to show you, and remember, everyone's walk is different. Nowhere in the Bible does it say that in order to be saved, you have to go to church every Sunday. Study the Word for yourself, and if you are led to a church, go. If not, don't. I may go back to church one day, if God leads me, but I'm in a different season right now, and I'm fine with that.


----------



## YellowButterfly (May 10, 2006)

I am very glad that my relationship with Jesus which is a deep personal one started outside of the black church.  Otherwise,  I would have been like so many precious people who left their relationship with God because they associated it with  church .   One thing I learned is Satan has his people in church just like Jesus has.  It is important to know Christ for yourself and to learn to listen for his direction and read the bible for yourself because he can keep you safe from the wolves in sheep (or saints ) clothing. I learn so much and grow so much when it is just Jesus and I at home studying or when I talk to him  .  My church experiences to be honest left me in a world of bitterness and hurt for a season along with unforgiveness.  I am in the process of allowing God to renew my mind and heart and learning to forgive for real so that I will not be bound.  I wish that alot of church people would read the bible and get to know Jesus for themselves then maybe there would be alot less troublemakers,  self-righteousness,  pridefullnes and arrogance in the body of Christ for Jesus was none of that so why are so many supposedly Christian Church people this way ?  I have recently had a minister walk up to me at work and ask me what I was ( I never claimed to be anything)  followed by stating women couldn't be pastors but there was some things women could do in the church.  Then he asked me again what was I?  I never claimed to be anything and have never said I was anything to him .  To me what is important is now who I am but who Jesus is.


----------



## YellowButterfly (May 10, 2006)

That last line should have read is not who I am but who Jesus is.  I am going to give church another go one day when I am stronger in his word because I am learning how to use his word when under attack and it works.


----------



## amy1234 (May 12, 2006)

I chose, 2-3 times a month


----------



## remnant (May 12, 2006)

lauren450 said:
			
		

> I haven't been in quite awhile. I no longer believe you HAVE to go to a church building to be close to God. Well, maybe some Christians do, but not all. Like some others have said, I actually feel mroe secure in my faith and closer to God NOW than when I was an active member. I have learned a lot in my own Bible studies, and my husband and I fellowship together regularly.
> 
> If you are struggling to decide what to do, ask God to show you, and remember, everyone's walk is different. Nowhere in the Bible does it say that in order to be saved, you have to go to church every Sunday. Study the Word for yourself, and if you are led to a church, go. If not, don't. I may go back to church one day, if God leads me, but I'm in a different season right now, and I'm fine with that.


 
I agree with all you said !


----------



## klassykutie (May 24, 2006)

I was raised Catholic, however, I attend different denominational services quite often as I am invited by many of those who I am associated with. I understand what is being said by many and can closely identify with it. I have witnessed horrible things in the church. I have seen the leaders of the church commit adultry and preach to the congregation that they should not do it and put members of the congregation on blast for shortcomings. I see church leaders collect tithes from members and steal the money allowing the church to fall into disrepair and tax trouble while they drive a Mercedes. I feel as though it is hard for me to be lead by an individual who will tell me what not to do and then do the opposite of what they preach and do things boastfully to the community. We all sin, however, I feel that if you preach the word of God you should set an example and be humble. Leaders who are out in the open with their messiness is disrespectful to not only God but to the members of the community who actually are in search of bettering themelves and staying on the right path.


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2006)

klassykutie said:
			
		

> I was raised Catholic, however, I attend different denominational services quite often as I am invited by many of those who I am associated with. I understand what is being said by many and can closely identify with it. I have witnessed horrible things in the church. I have seen the leaders of the church commit adultry and preach to the congregation that they should not do it and put members of the congregation on blast for shortcomings. I see church leaders collect tithes from members and steal the money allowing the church to fall into disrepair and tax trouble while they drive a Mercedes. I feel as though it is hard for me to be lead by an individual who will tell me what not to do and then do the opposite of what they preach and do things boastfully to the community. We all sin, however, I feel that if you preach the word of God you should set an example and be humble. Leaders who are out in the open with their messiness is disrespectful to not only God but to the members of the community who actually are in search of bettering themelves and staying on the right path.


 
I could not have said it better.  For part of the reason, is because of these 'mis' Leaders that there are those who doubt and don't want to come to church.

Well said, well said...Amen !!!

I'm in too deep to leave.  I've had too much proven to me from God to stay in the faith and not allow the deceivers in the church to affect me otherwise.  We have to remember, the 'devil' come immediately to steal the word (of God) which is sown into the hearts to men.  Yet, God says to resist the devil and he will flee from us.  Therefore, I stand with God and not man.

"Shimmie..."


----------



## klassykutie (May 31, 2006)

ITA with you, Ms. Shimmie. It is hard for me because I see alot of people mislead by leaders, and my family has been misguided by corrupt officials in terms of finances, choice of life partner, etc. but I have never looked at it from your standpoint, this is one of the ways the devil tries to mislead people from receiving the word.


----------



## Southernbella. (May 31, 2006)

> We have to remember, the 'devil' come immediately to steal the word (of God) which is sown into the hearts to men. Yet, God says to resist the devil and he will flee from us. Therefore, I stand with God and not man.



So are you saying the Word is only available inside a church building? Because anyone can receive the Word if they open their hearts and minds to God, study their Bible, and allow God to speak to them, whether they go to church or not.


----------



## MzTami (Jun 8, 2006)

lauren450 said:
			
		

> I haven't been in quite awhile. I no longer believe you HAVE to go to a church building to be close to God. Well, maybe some Christians do, but not all. Like some others have said, I actually feel mroe secure in my faith and closer to God NOW than when I was an active member. I have learned a lot in my own Bible studies, and my husband and I fellowship together regularly.
> 
> If you are struggling to decide what to do, ask God to show you, and remember, everyone's walk is different. Nowhere in the Bible does it say that in order to be saved, you have to go to church every Sunday. Study the Word for yourself, and if you are led to a church, go. If not, don't. I may go back to church one day, if God leads me, but I'm in a different season right now, and I'm fine with that.


Well Said! My husband use to preach at a small church in his hometown.  I go to him to preach the word of God to me.  He knows the Bible very well, because he was brought up in church his whole life.  We worship together as a family.  My husband also wants to go back to preaching in his own church one day, but he hasn't received his calling, yet.


----------



## princesmich (Jun 11, 2006)

I attend church, but it's not about the building or the people, JESUS made a difference in my life, I've had some pretty low vallies and God has seen me through, I'm not just running at the mouth this thing is real.


----------



## Super_Hero_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

Guessthis is just a "christian thread".  No room for temples, mosque, mandirs, synagogues, etc, etc, etc on that poll....  Oh well.


----------



## Denim And Leather (Jun 28, 2006)

Super_Hero_Girl said:
			
		

> Guessthis is just a "christian thread". No room for temples, mosque, mandirs, synagogues, etc, etc, etc on that poll.... Oh well.


 
Well, this is the Christian Fellowship Forum.

ETA- Sorry, I hope I didn't sound snooty by that, SHG, what I meant to say was why is this a problem?  This is a fellowship forum for Christians, so of course the poll would pertain to churches.


----------



## Aissasmommy (Jun 28, 2006)

First of all I do attend church every sunday.  I'd better, I am the pastor. 

Secondly,


			
				lauren450 said:
			
		

> So are you saying the Word is only available inside a church building? Because anyone can receive the Word if they open their hearts and minds to God, study their Bible, and allow God to speak to them, whether they go to church or not.


 
What I see here and in alot of the answers on this board is the conflict many are having between their faith and their religion.  They are different.  Your faith is between you and your God.  It is extremely personal and affected by your personal experiences with God and with others.  Even within the same "church" people will have different faiths.  It is based on  your understanding of God and can change as your relationship with Him changes.

For example, I along with my husband, pastor a church on Skid Row in Los Angeles.  My husband and I are chaplains to a drug and alcohol program there, and as ordained ministers all of those in recovery come to the church.  So our church is composed primarily of those in recovery from Drugs and Alcohol.  We are pastors in the Salvation army (yes it's a church, bet you didn't know that )  And while all the Salvation Army church have the same beliefs, the faith of the people in that church is uniquely different from other Salvation Army churches because the people in our church are different. How they see God is fundamentally different than those who haven't gone through recovery. 

When two or more people meet and discover they have the same  (or close to the same) faith, sometimes they decided to share their faith together. They decided to set aside a time to meet and talk about their faith, and God.  They develop a little faith community, if you will.  The people in that community come up with rules for the community, (as any community must have rules to be cohesive), such as what day they meet, what time they meet, how they refer to God, whether or not they will baptise etc.  Those rules then form a religion. In fact, that's all religion is...ritual.  Those practices you do over and over again. Technically, you can religiously wash your car every Saturday.  And we people become "religious" about their faith, that is how a church or denomination is born.

So there.  No you don't need a church to find, speak to and have a relationship with God. But remember....even Jesus had to find 12 and within those 3 people he could share close fellowship with. God never created us to exist individually.  He wants  us to be a community.  So while you can do it as an individual, meeting as a group, (and on a side note, it's doesn't have to be in traditional church.  You could meet in a coffehouse with 10 of your friends once a week or somthing as long as God is edified) is , in my humble opinion, the way to be the most fulfilled. 

BTW...our church service is only 1 hour 15 minutes long and that is with a 45  music fest evey sunday.  Just a plug.  

God bless you all.
Tolani


----------



## firecracker (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes I attend my church regularly.  I can only miss about 2 Sundays w/o feeling guilty if I am in town.  I need the fellowship, party and message to stay halfway sane.


----------



## MindTwister (Jun 29, 2006)

*Aissasmommy* what denomination is the church you pastor in? And what are your weekly schedules/activities? I went through Skid Row by bus once and I think this is one creepy place :no: hmm is it only recovering drug addicts in there?


----------



## Aissasmommy (Jun 29, 2006)

MindTwister said:
			
		

> *Aissasmommy* what denomination is the church you pastor in? And what are your weekly schedules/activities? I went through Skid Row by bus once and I think this is one creepy place :no: hmm is it only recovering drug addicts in there?


 
The Salvation Army is its own denomination, with Methodist roots.  Many people do not know it is a church.  And yes, Skid Row is creepy. If you notice in other major cities, you see the homeless and drug addicts all over.  In LA they are herded into one corner of the city.  Most of the people live either on the street or in things called SRO's which are just hotel rooms. It is one of the only places I have ever been where people openly do drugs and the cops just drive on by.  There are several missions and recovery centers there, of which we The Salvation Army Harbor Light center is one. Our church is mainly built from people who are either in our recovery program or have graduated from our program.  We have no children at our church for various reasons, their safety being number one.  And very few functional people actually live on Skid Row.  We see our job as getting them a fundamental relationship with God and getting their sobriety on track and then we connect them with a church in their area. 

The baby needs to be fed now, lol, so i will go.  Let me know if you have any more questions.

God bless.


----------



## firecracker (Jun 29, 2006)

Go head now!  Aissasamomma I am familiar with Salvation Army Church wonderous services within the homeless community.  I commend you for reaching out to those in need.  Especially in the downtown area.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 9, 2006)

Super_Hero_Girl said:
			
		

> Guessthis is just a "christian thread". No room for temples, mosque, mandirs, synagogues, etc, etc, etc on that poll.... Oh well.


 
Super Hero, come back in and join us.  Wherever you worhip, please come share your life with ours.  We're here to be friends with everyone.  Just share.  We can all learn from each other.  

Loving hugs from all of us...


----------



## BerrySweet (Oct 23, 2006)

Super_Hero_Girl said:
			
		

> Guessthis is just a "christian thread".  No room for temples, mosque, mandirs, synagogues, etc, etc, etc on that poll....  Oh well.


Make your own thread on the OT board.  Or just post here.  I'd love to hear other opinions.  But others do not, hence the "Christianity" and not religion board.


----------



## melodee (Oct 24, 2006)

lauren450 said:
			
		

> I haven't been in quite awhile. I no longer believe you HAVE to go to a church building to be close to God. Well, maybe some Christians do, but not all. Like some others have said, I actually feel mroe secure in my faith and closer to God NOW than when I was an active member. I have learned a lot in my own Bible studies, and my husband and I fellowship together regularly.
> 
> If you are struggling to decide what to do, ask God to show you, and remember, everyone's walk is different. Nowhere in the Bible does it say that in order to be saved, you have to go to church every Sunday. Study the Word for yourself, and if you are led to a church, go. If not, don't. I may go back to church one day, if God leads me, but I'm in a different season right now, and I'm fine with that.


 
Hi Lauren!   I'm glad that you are seeking His will in this and all matters.  You are right, a building doesn't save us.

I was going to add that maybe that church you were attending was not one where you could grow.  There are many out there like that.  I feel you on the bible studying tip.  God wants us in His word first and formost.

Congrats on that precious little baby growing inside you.  The fact that we can nurture a life inside us is a beautiful thing.  I really wanted to tell you that I know being in the third trimester is tough, but you are almost there and we will be rejoicing with you when he comes.


----------



## melodee (Oct 24, 2006)

YellowButterfly said:
			
		

> I am very glad that my relationship with Jesus which is a deep personal one started outside of the black church. Otherwise, I would have been like so many precious people who left their relationship with God because they associated it with church . One thing I learned is Satan has his people in church just like Jesus has. It is important to know Christ for yourself and to learn to listen for his direction and read the bible for yourself because he can keep you safe from the wolves in sheep (or saints ) clothing. I learn so much and grow so much when it is just Jesus and I at home studying or when I talk to him . My church experiences to be honest left me in a world of bitterness and hurt for a season along with unforgiveness. I am in the process of allowing God to renew my mind and heart and learning to forgive for real so that I will not be bound. I wish that alot of church people would read the bible and get to know Jesus for themselves then maybe there would be alot less troublemakers, self-righteousness, pridefullnes and arrogance in the body of Christ for Jesus was none of that so why are so many supposedly Christian Church people this way ? I have recently had a minister walk up to me at work and ask me what I was ( I never claimed to be anything) followed by stating women couldn't be pastors but there was some things women could do in the church. Then he asked me again what was I? I never claimed to be anything and have never said I was anything to him . To me what is important is now who I am but who Jesus is.


 
Yellowbutterfly,

For many, the pain of being hurt by someone who has professed their faith runs deep.  I know how it feels, like betrayal.

Please know that your sisters will pray for your healing.  You have kept your faith and risen above negative comments.  As Christians, we come from different backgounds and have different doctrine.  But the core is Jesus as you said.


----------



## Heidi (Oct 26, 2006)

I recently joined a new church at the beginning of the year. It is great! Never thought I would willing enjoy going to more than one service a week. I look back a year ago and I see a complete turn around! Very pleased!


----------



## ms*x (Nov 20, 2006)

options said:
			
		

> I have been affiliated with many Christian denominations throughout my life, from being baptized as a Catholic as a baby to joining an AME chuch in my mid-teens to stopping church altogether and various points in between all of that when I studied the Bahai faith, Nation of Islam and more.
> 
> Recently, I have started feeling like I want to go to church again. I consider myself a non-denominational, historically accurate (no white Jesus or Moses, thank you) Christian.
> 
> How did you find your church? Why is it important to you to attend church? How frequently do you go?



i found my church when they hosted the harvest celebration in lieu of trick or treating this halloween...since then, we have been going every week.
it's important that we go to church for more than just spiritual reasons - we also get to bond with others in our community and, because we are new to the state/region, we are able to once again be social and  "up on" things and events.  my family thrives from going and i am grateful to have started attending just when the teachings have begun about fortifying your marriage 

we go every week.


----------



## CaramelMiSS (Nov 23, 2006)

Me and my cousin were talking one day and he said "you know what? God had to talk to me because lately have been reading my bible because it was what I was *suppose *to do and, but God told me and corrected me not to fall into a habit of doing something just because I was suppose to do it.  He told me to do it because you need to learn and grow"

In other words don't just do it just because your mother told you to do it ever since you were young and it's become a habit.  Do it with the intent to have your heart in it so it can move you towards God.  I was always told that traditions can be humans downfalls


----------



## gymfreak336 (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't go. I only go for funerals


----------



## Ms Red (Mar 20, 2007)

I loved going to church every Sunday at home.

Since I've been in Philadelphia I've found a church but it is 45 min. away. Also, I only like the 8am service since the 11:30 service runs until 3:30. So I only attend occasionally (couple of times a month). I need to go more often but these obstacles are hard to overcome.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Sep 4, 2009)

I enter for the message and invitation only...

Christians (the ppl) can be very annoying and all I came to do was listen to my pastor.

I would encourage everyone here who doesn't like to go to church because of the hypocrites to do the same...

*People are idiots*, but His word is real. You don't have to stick around for the singin and stuff, just go to learn.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 4, 2009)

Praise the Name of Jesus :Rose:


----------



## PinkPebbles (Sep 6, 2009)

music-bnatural-smile said:


> I enter for the message and invitation only...
> 
> Christians (the ppl) can be very annoying and all I came to do was listen to my pastor.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Girly-

God created mankind...He created us out of love and in His image. God demonstrates His love, kindness, compassion, healing, favor, and promotions for us through *people* - ( doctors, lawyers, pastors, our neighbors, employers, friends, family, etc.). and these same people are sitting in the church pews!

We need each other to build God's kingdom on earth as it is in heaven. A kingdom divided against each other cannot stand.

For every bad person you (generally speaking) meet, a good one will follow.

Prime example: during a meet and greet last Sunday this lady would not shake my hand and did not want to be touched by anyone. I was like  but this sweet lady came from my right and embraced me as if she knew me for years!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes I go every Sunday, Wed. Bible study. Women's conferences, camp meetings.


----------



## Laela (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm non-denominational as well .. Sunday. Wed Bible Study..conferences of all kinds.


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 8, 2009)

I think I posted already, but just in case I didn't yes I go every saturday and every wednesday and I will probably start going on Fridays for Choir rehearsal and vespers services as soon as I figure out what vespers mean. but I love going to service for the word, for the singing and for the people.  The people are funny .some are so mean its amazing they made it in the building ---look right in your face and act as if they didn't see you and I think its funny.  When I catch them I make sure I smile and say happy sabbath and good morning and keep it moving.  I treat the haters with as much love as they will let me and I press on.  But for me service is a chance for me to serve others as well in whatever capacity is needed at the time. I am fired up to be there and grateful I can worship freely and so Amen.  I am here, this is how I am looking and feeling when I walk up in the building.  Almost all the elders know me by name.  I don't know theirs yet but I'm working on it.  The pastor and his wife included


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 11, 2009)

I am a Baptist i do go to church almost every sunday


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Sep 11, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> The people are funny .some are so mean its amazing they made it in the building ---look right in your face and act as if they didn't see you and I think its funny.  When I catch them I make sure I smile and say happy sabbath and good morning and keep it moving.  I treat the haters with as much love as they will let me and I press on.





music-bnatural-smile said:


> Christians (the ppl) can be very annoying and all I came to do was listen to my pastor.
> 
> I would encourage everyone here who doesn't like to go to church because of the hypocrites to do the same...




It is very annoying to meet evil, stupid people right in G-d's house.  When it's time to give the sign of peace and people look at your brown face like you just sneezed a booger laden with H1N1 into you hand then are extending it to them... 

Sometimes you get that handshake that is tip-of-fingers only and you can smell that latent racist fear.  Some will act as though you aren't there...and they are directly behind you...directly!  Our pews are very shallow so there's no excuse.  It's not like I'm 10 feet away.  You just find another to give the sign of peace to and focus on self from that point on.  A great revenge is kneeling and you are breathing down their neck and they keep doing the side eye   Hey, you're supposed to kneel.

Eh, I go there to receive Christ as commanded.  Now, how they have prejudice actions and thoughts just before and then go ahead and receive the eucharist...well, it's not my problem.  It's also not my problem they think they need to move their purses to the opposite side as though 1500 people wouldn't pulverize me for stealing from her pockybooky in plain view. 

Nor is it my problem, as once happened, when people do not move down the bench nor let you into to the end when the rest of the bench is empty.  I was very preggers and this lady ignored me.  There were folks behind that stupid women who squeezed themselves like a lemon to allow me to get in - the entire row!  LOL.  They were probably just as disgusted as me.  

Morons and jerks abound at church, especially the racist ones...Blacks included.  It only takes one...but thank G-d the majority aren't like that.  But if it weren't for Christ reminding me I'm not perfect, I'd kill folks out in the parking lot lol


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Nov 9, 2009)

I was raised in the church and don't feel proper when I don't go..I find that church can save people by aiding them with knowledge..but then it all depends on your leader...I couldn't go to a church where  I don't respect the pastor...I have had that happen not a nice thing..


----------



## CoilyFields (Nov 10, 2009)

God called us to assemble ourselves and that was for a bunch of reasons. 
REMEMBER: we are called to PRACTICE our christianity and if we cant even do that among the believers how are we going to show the world.  God lets us know to embrace and love those with the bad attitudes and stank looks, not avoid them...cuz at some point in our lives WE have been the ones with a bad attitude and stank look and imagine how much better we would have felt if instead of avoiding us one of our sisters or brothers loved on us with genuine concern?


----------



## CoilyFields (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh and I go to church on sundays, tuesday night bible study, try to attend wednesday night feed the hungry at least once a month, and thursday night choir rehearsal.  May seem like a lot but I go to work for 8 hours every day 5 days a week, and take time out for dance class etc. so why not church?


----------

